# Siemens DESIGO™



## _Manni_ (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo ...

Ich muss mich zwecks Optimierungsarbeiten mal auf so ein Siemens
Desigo GLT System aufschalten.

https://www.hqs.sbt.siemens.com/sys/d/sys_des.asp 
Kann da aber nirgens genauere Infos drüber finden.

Was brauche ich an Hardware , was an Software etc.


Hat da jemand Infos drüber , oder weiss wo ich genauere Infos im Web finden kann ?


mfg Manni


----------



## maxi (7 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

die Daten laufen über einen ASP Server bzw. vorher auf einen GS.
Du musts also deinen PC per Lan oder Wan mit auf den ASP schalten.


Grüsse


----------



## PeterEF (7 Dezember 2006)

@maxi:


maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Daten laufen über einen ASP Server bzw. vorher auf einen GS.
> Du musts also deinen PC per Lan oder Wan mit auf den ASP schalten.
> Grüsse


 
[x] Du bist gerade im falschen Film?


Wir wollten vor ca. 3 Jahren mal an einer öffentlichen Ausschreibung teilnehmen, für die Aufschaltung auf Desigo per LON/Bacnet gefordert war. 
Nach einiger Recherche kam raus, das Desigo praktisch nur von Siemens-Leuten selber in von Siemens ausgeführten Projekten eingesetzt wird, d.h. kam kann keine "Entwicklungsumgebung" dafür bekommen.
Da wir es uns nicht leisten wollten, Siemens für diese Anbindung auch noch finanziell zu unterstätzen, haben wir das dann nicht weiter verfolgt.

Aussagefähige Ansprechpartner habe ich damals nur durch Suche auf den Siemens Seiten für GA gefunden, habe aber gerade festgestellt, das die Adressen wohl nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## M_K (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,  das Desigo basiert auf dem Scada System von Citect.  Ohne Entwicklungsdongle keine Chance.  Auf dem System müssen ebenfalls auch der Citect Explorer und der Graphics-Builder installiert sein.  Regelparameter können wenn man die nötigen Rechte (Passwort) verfügt, auch über die Runtime verstellt werden.  Eine Ferneinwahl ist z.B. über PC-Anywhere möglich.  Gruß Michael


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Oh da bin ich dann doch im falschen Film.

Dachte an einen TCP austausch mit dem ASP und halt einfach zugang auf den ASP.

Ist doch egal was die da intern trieben solange du die Variablen hast und senden kannst die du benötigst.

Solen dir halt 1000 Varibalen zur verfügung stellen und wenn du extrern was steuern willst knüpfst die halt intern mit drauf.

Bei Siemens ist das ui 95% der Fälle eh immer super toll mit Modulen, Varibalen udn Verknüfungen geregelt. Ich find das bei den FU`s und Webanbindungen etc. absolut geil, das hier alles auf das gleiche logische Prinzip aufbaut. finde das haben die sehr toll gemacht.

In den internen Bus etc. musst du ja nicht oder?

Ich glaub ich halt jetzt aber meine Klappe, steckt bestimmt mehr dahinter als ich mir grad zusammen denke. Wollte nur hilfreich sein.


----------



## M_K (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,     

ja bei Siemens.      

Das Desigo Insight ist aber leider von Landis & Staefa mit in die Ehe gebracht worden.      

Welches System hängt eigentlich an dem Rechner ? AS1000 über NCRS oder PX über LON ?    

Gruß Michael


----------



## maxi (8 Dezember 2006)

Ich weiss es nicht.  Glaube ich stelle es mir hier aber wieder zu einfach vor.
Ich frage jetzt am Montag mal nach.

Währe aber eine AS 1000 Datenschaufel nicht etwas zu gelangweilt mit Gebäudemanagement?
Die sind doch mehr für sag mir in 100ms wer am 20.01.1986 mit einer Visa Master Card Gold alles glebe Gummibärchen in San Franzisco am Kisoks ecke sowiso gekauft hat und am nächsten Tag im Flieger sowiso auf Platz sowiso sass und zeige an was Der getrunken hat 

Auf so was stehen die IBM ler doch, nicht das um 6 Uhr Früh draussen die Hoflampe angehen soll.


----------



## M_K (8 Dezember 2006)

Hallo maxi,

bei Staefa ist eine AS 1000 eine Automationsstation für Gebäudetechnik aus der Integral Serie, ca. 10 Jahre alt.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## _Manni_ (9 Dezember 2006)

Die Anlage besteht aus 5 größeren dezentral aufgestellten Schaltschränken die über ein Bussystem verbunden sind (intern werkeln diverse A/D Baugruppen).

In jedem Schaltschrank ist ein PXM20 verbaut







Mehr Infos dazu : http://www.eci.siemens.com/marketpl...768.s_0,1000000059776.s_0,1000000042141.s_3,&

wenn ich das so richtig lese ist das also BACnet ... hm, hab ich noch nichts mit zu tun gehabt 

Laut Betreiber soll sich der Hersteller damals mit dem Laptop direkt in einen PXM20 gestöpselt haben (hat noch was von CFC Programierung erzählt).

hilft mir aber alles nicht weiter .

mfg Manni


----------



## M_K (9 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Das PXM-20 ist nur das Bediengerät, welches auf den Controller PXC 64-U oder 128-U aufgesetzt ist.

Die Controller kommunizieren über BACnet mit dem PC. Um auf die Controller zugreifen zu können, braucht man eine spezielle Kommunikationskarte.

Programmiert wird das System mit dem Desigo Toolset, welches auf CFC aufsetzt. Ist wie bei der S7, aber mit anderen Funktionsblöcken.

Änderungen am Programm kann man nur vornehmen, wenn man das Programm hat, da dieses wahrscheinlich nicht aus den Controllern ausgelesen werden kann.

Parameteränderungen lassen sich, das richtige Passwort vorausgesetzt, auch über das PXM20 vornehmen. Aber Vorsicht, teilweise stehen dort nur Abkürzungen oder BACnet bezeichner. Dies gilt aber auch für das Desigo.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## _Manni_ (9 Dezember 2006)

ahh .. danke , das hilft doch schon mal weiter

ich nehm mal an , da wird man nur mit orginal Soft/Hardware weiterkommen , wird wohl nichts von Drittherstellern passen ?

mfg Manni


----------



## maxi (11 Dezember 2006)

M_K schrieb:


> Hallo maxi,
> 
> bei Staefa ist eine AS 1000 eine Automationsstation für Gebäudetechnik aus der Integral Serie, ca. 10 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...


 
Entschuldige, glaub ich plappere wieder zuviel mit.
Dachte an eine IBM AS.
Das sind die Mega Datenschaufeln. Die in Sekundenbruchteilen unzählige Daten bearbeiten.


----------

